# allg. 10.5" Dämpfer Problem.



## bachmayeah (4. Oktober 2008)

Eventuell bekannt:
Lange Dämpfer haben wohl alle mehr oder weniger ein gemeinsames Problem: Aufgrund des "Flexens" reibt die Feder am Dämpferkörper.
Mal extrem - mal leichter.
Bei meinem 2. CCDB war es eher mehr. Beim 1. war es weniger bis garnicht.
Daher war jetzt mein CCDB wieder in den Staaten. Nur dort konnte der Service gemacht werden. Dort wurde dann beschädigte Teile ausgetauscht und er hat dann auch einen schützenden Überzug bekommen. Dennoch wird dieses Teil auch iwann wieder durch sein. Immer wieder einschicken und eben mal nen Monat darauf warten ist für mich nicht wirklich erfüllend. Daher bin ich grad auf der Suche nach dem Dämpfer der dieses Problem am Wenigsten aufweißt (Stoy, Revox iwann auch ggf auch FOX oder RS) bzw. allgemeinem Meinungen zu dem Thema. Deswegen sollten alle M6 Fahrer mal schauen, wie es an Ihren Bikes ausschaut und wie intensive das Reiben dort ist. Sind Dämpfer mit einem Schaft der einen dickeren Durchmesser aufweißt steifer und weisen dieses Problem weniger auf?
Ebenso gibt es eine Sonderanfertigung eines sogenannten "hydraulic spring perch" (k.A. wie das auf deutsch heißt) für mehrere 100 $ der das Rutschen der Feder verhindern soll und diese zentriert hält.
Also: Meinungen und - besser: - Bilder her!
Davor:









Danach (selfmade):




Spring Perch:


----------



## Christiaan (4. Oktober 2008)

Das dritte Bild ist mein Dampfer, und das ist die lossung den Ich von Cane Creek bekommen haben, plastik hulze um den schaft, nicht schon, und kratzt schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (4. Oktober 2008)

Also bei meinem Revox habe ich das Problem nicht ,trotz Titanfeder .


----------



## cubebiker (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich hatte ja den Revox im Trek auch in der Länge und hatte das Problem, das die Titanfeder ganz heftig am Ausgleichbehälter geschrubbt hat...
Am Dämpferkörper hingegen nur wenig.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Oktober 2008)

würde mich ja mal interessieren, was ms-racing dazu zu berichten hat.


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Oktober 2008)

habs auch gemerkt am session10,meiner meinung nach nen unding,und da es bei trek und intense auftritt scheint es auch kein konstruktionsproblem des hinterbaus zu sein,jedenfalls sehr unschön...
da lob ich mir meinen "kurzen" 222mm langen dämpfer


----------



## haha (5. Oktober 2008)

das gleiche problem hatte ich an meinem alten 5th element in 210er länge auch.
allerdings nicht so übel wie am ccdb. 
diese federfixierung aus dem post von bachmayeah dürfte sich gut mit hilfe einer drehbank fertigen lassen, schätzungsweise das einzige, was gegen diese unschönen spuren abhilfe schafft. 
echt schade, bei so nem teuren dämpfer. 
interessant wäre, ob dieses problem bei div. foes bikes auch auftritt oder wie die dieses problem lösen, da dort die dämpfer ja ellenlang sind..


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht würde eine feder mit größeren innendurchmesser was bringen aber da der aussendurchmesser dann sicher größer wird könnnte es zu eng am ausgleichsbehälter werden,sollte jdenfalls nicht sein so nen problem und die lösung mit der hülse ist ja auch eher ziemlicher mist


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2008)

Das "Spring Perch" ist halt ein präzise passender Federteller. Das Problem der hin- und herrutschenden Federn kennt man ja von Nachrüstfedern.
Obtainium z.B. verkaufen ihre Federn nur mit passenden Federteller für den jeweilgen Dämpfer.
Die Frage ist halt, ob so ein Teil reicht oder ob die langen Federn einfach beim Einfedern so oder so zu weit "ausschlagen".
Da der Hauptschaden wie bei bachmayeah relativ weit unten ist würde ich eher auf die zu lange Feder tippen.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Oktober 2008)

der dämpfer wird doch schon ab werk mit titanfeder geliefert oder?


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Oktober 2008)

jepp.. die feder war dabei und ist keine zugekaufte. der spring perch ist aber wohl nciht nur ein passender federteller wie bei obtanium sondern etwas incl hydraulischer funktion...das wort hydraulic ist ja nciht nur aus spass dabei 
CaneCreek" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
CaneCreek schrieb:
			
		

> "The Spring perch was made for us by Hyper Co for The FSAE car market, we put a pair of them on an M6 at last years interbike is weighs a good bit and is over $300.00 per perch.  The perch is not so much for spring rub as it is for aligning the piston shaft during stroke in the Motorsports world. The only perches ever used on a bike is the ones we had at Interbike 08 and now Sick Lines has shown it.  Again all of these big 10.5 " shocks have spring rub no matter the manufacture. Boss, Manitou and CCDB can and will get spring rub. We have seen it on all."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. Oktober 2008)

sowas sollte bei einem ab werk ausgeliferten dämpfer nicht passieren und cane creek sollte sich ne vernünftige lösung überlegen,der dämpfer kostet nen haufen geld und sollte auch länger schön aussehen und funktionieren.vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der kinematik des hinterbaus...


----------



## haha (6. Oktober 2008)

hier mal ein anschauliches video von so einem spring perch.
das erste isses. bachmayeah hat recht, doch kein so simples teil wie ich anfänglich gedacht habe.


----------



## haha (6. Oktober 2008)

seh gerade, der link haut so nicht hin
hier nochmal zum kopieren:
http://www.hypercoils.com/Products/Hyperco-Hydraulic-Spring-Perch-Data-Sheet.aspx


----------



## John McLeash (22. November 2008)

Bei langen Dämpfern (ab ca.215 mm) reibt die Feder immer wieder am Dämpfer.

Das liegt nicht am Dämpferflex (der liegt nahe 0) sondern an der je nach Belastung sich unterschiedlich verformenden Feder.

Federn weichen unter dynamischen Belastungen nicht immer parallel zum Dämpfer aus, es kommt zur durchbiegung der Feder.

Das kennt jeder, der mal eine weiche lange Feder zusammengedrückt hat.

In Federgabeln vernimmt man das oft als geklapper.

Das einzige was hilft und wenig kostet ist so eine Plastikabdeckung.

Was dieser perth ultra 6000 kann ist mir Rätselhaft aber anscheined erreicht er eine definiertere Vorspannung.


----------



## klemmi (25. November 2008)

Tritt das Problem nur beim CCDB mit Ti-Feder auf oder auch bei dem mit Stahlfeder?


----------



## Christiaan (25. November 2008)

Ich hatte mit ein Stahl Feder auch spring rub, aber nicht so slimm wie bei Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (25. November 2008)

beim revox isses auch,war bei meinem session10 auch.solange es solche probleme gibt sollte man vielleicht doch auf 241mm lange dämpfer setzten.alutech verbaut im neuen keiler roco-dämpfer in 267mm,viellicht gibts bei denen das problem nicht


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2008)

Wieso soll Alutech verschont bleiben, wenn das anscheinend allgemein ein Problem der langen Federn ist.


----------



## xMARTINx (25. November 2008)

kann ja sein das es beim roco nicht auftritt,auch wenn ich das kaum glaube


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2008)

wenn der dämpferkörper nen kleineren durchmesser hat wie bspweise der ccdb sollte genug platz für das "reibungslose" flexen der feder sein.. dehalb bos.. der hat nen geringen durchmesser:
bos: ~ 31.00mm
ccdb: ~ 33.85mm 
knapp 1,5mm auf jeder seite mehr... könnte je nach feder schon reichen..
edit: und obtainium sind auch grad dabei nen adapter zu basteln um dem "rubbeln" vorzubeugen..


----------



## xMARTINx (25. November 2008)

wechselst du etwa zu bos?


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2008)

ich schließe es nicht aus.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (27. November 2008)

Gibt es den in der Länge? den BOS ?


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2008)

BOS macht doch die Dämpfer eh nach Kundenwunsch. Auf mtbr.com hat Mr.Intense zumindest eines mit BOS-Komplettfahrwerk gepostet (ich finds nimmer...).
Das:


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (27. November 2008)

Sehr schick an wen muss man sich denn wenden um so einen schönen Dämpfer zu bekommen ?? HIHI 
Hopp Hennig wir kaufen uns mal wieder was neues fürs Bike ;-)) ,vielleicht bekommen wir ja mengen Rabatt ;-))


----------



## xMARTINx (27. November 2008)

für zwei stück???
bos gibts bei bikeparts-online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2008)

Ein Test:
http://farkin.net/article/a5a1b8/BOS_S_Toy_Review


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (27. November 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> für zwei stück???
> bos gibts bei bikeparts-online



warum nicht


----------



## bachmayeah (27. November 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> warum nicht



den bos gibts bei bpo leider aus iwelchen gründen nicht bei bpo..zumindest nicht in der 267mm Länge.
hab schon mal angefragt gehabt. (vor und nach der eurobike)
aber hab ne gute quelle hier in D. ansonsten eben tftuned, da ist der preis einmalig. und wenn ich alle daten habe wird wohl auch bestellt.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (28. November 2008)

Dann sag mir bitte bevor du bestellst mal bescheid ;-))


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2008)

Fände ich auch interessant. Voralllem den Ablauf der Bestellung, welche Angaben die genau brauchen etc..


----------



## iRider (28. November 2008)

Nur mal so als Gedanke: hat jemand schon daran gedacht einen Curnutt Luftdämpfer zu benutzen? Kein Problem mit der Feder, leicht und sollte in der Länge erhältlich sein. K.A. ob die in der Zwischenzeit sensibler ansprechen, laut der Dirt sollen die aber top sein.


----------



## bachmayeah (29. November 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Gedanke: hat jemand schon daran gedacht einen Curnutt Luftdämpfer zu benutzen? Kein Problem mit der Feder, leicht und sollte in der Länge erhältlich sein. K.A. ob die in der Zwischenzeit sensibler ansprechen, laut der Dirt sollen die aber top sein.



und wer hat dafür den vertrieb?

angaben beim bos sind relativ normal. rahmen gewicht buchsen schrauben und eben wie man den dämpfer in etwa haben möchte: ohne spring-rub


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2008)

Foes Vertrieb ist ab 09 Jaehn Products.


----------



## bachmayeah (29. November 2008)

naja watt solls.. ich geh mal biken und danach den ccdb ausbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (29. November 2008)

Ausbauen? HAst schon ein BOS gekauft?


----------



## xMARTINx (29. November 2008)

bachi macht keine halben sachen...


----------



## klemmi (24. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht´s denn mittlerweile aus? Bei welchen Dämpfern tritt das Problem auf?


----------

